# Seltsamer Fehler (java.exe could not open jvm.cfg)



## KlemensyXYZ (24. Aug 2010)

Hallo, 
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Also ich speichere meine "Programme" im Ordner D:\JavaProgramme ab.
Ich kann mit diesen Programmen ohne Probleme den javac (Name).java Befehl ausführen.
wenn ich als nächstes java (Name) eingebe um das Programm im cmd auszuführen erhalten ich foldened Fehler:

Error: could not open 'C:\Java\jre6\lib\amd64\jvm.cfg'

dieser Ordner existiert nicht.
Meine Java Programme stehen unter C:\ Programme (x86)\Java\ (verschiedene Unterordner)
Alles funktioniert wenn ich die java Dateien im bin Ordner vom JDK abspeichere.
Das ist aber sehr "unschön".

Die path Variable habe ich gesetzt.
Beim Versuch einer Neuinstallation aller Java Programme auf meinem PC erhalte ich den Fehler 1723.
Was kann ich machen?

DAnke im Vorraus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (24. Aug 2010)

mach mal 
java --version

und javac --version

sieht für mich so aus als würdest du mit 64 bit kompilieren und eine 32 bit jvm nehmen oder umgekehrt.

Was sagt denn 

echo %PATH% ?


----------



## KlemensyXYZ (25. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

also java --version sagt:
Error: could not open 'C:\Java\jre6\lib\amd64\jvm.cfg'
 (den kannte ich schon^^)

javac --version sagt:
javac: invalid flag: --version

echo %PATH% sagt:
eine Menge verknüpfungen zu Programme usw.
C:\ Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.6.0_21\bin

vielleicht sagt dir das was

Schonmal danke dass ich überhaupt mal eine Antwort bekomme.


----------



## MAltendeitering (25. Aug 2010)

hast du mal deine Classpath Variable überprüft?
Wenn du mehr über die Classpath Variable wissen willst kannst du auch einfach mal nach: Java classpath googlen


----------



## KlemensyXYZ (26. Aug 2010)

soweit ich weiß stimmt da alles.???:L
Auf einem rechner in der Schule funzt alles mit identischen Einstellungen:shock:


----------



## KlemensyXYZ (30. Aug 2010)

kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## SlaterB (30. Aug 2010)

Google
->
JRE problem. (Beginning Java forum at JavaRanch)
und andere, vielleicht davon was dabei

gehts mit dem Englisch?

----

such auch nach java.exe, das gibts manchmal in Windows-Ordnern, 
dann hilft vielleicht, den richtigen Java-Path in der PATH-Variable ganz nach vorne zu stellen


----------



## KlemensyXYZ (31. Aug 2010)

ich hab nur eine java.exe gefunden und zwar in C:\Windows\System32.
Muss ich den path nach dort ändern?

Mit englisch habe ich eigentlich kein problem aba durch den text im 2. link steig ich nicht durch.


----------



## SlaterB (31. Aug 2010)

jav.exe oder java.exe?
wenn in C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.6.0_21\bin keine java.exe ist dann hast du wirklich ein Problem,

von jav.exe habe ich noch nix gehört, kennt google auch nicht, 
wenn die Datei wirklich so heißt, dann ist das einerseits für sich fraglich, andererseits wohl nicht relevant,

(edit: ok, hast editiert  )

und wie gesagt: eine zweite java.exe in Windows neben der in C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.6.0_21\bin
kann ein Problem sein, wenn sie wegen Pfad-Reihenfolge als erste gewählt wird,
dagegen hilft, C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jdk1.6.0_21\bin ganz vorne in die PATH-Umgebungsvariable zu schreiben


----------



## KlemensyXYZ (31. Aug 2010)

danke es funktioniert endlich

:applaus:                    :toll:


----------

